# Goat Show Checklist



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I found several show checklists that were helpful to me, so I am just sharing them.

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/show-packing-checklist.asp

http://www.happytailzfarm.com/Goat-Info/Goat-Shows/FYI/goatShowChecklist.pdf


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow. I have never done a show more than 15 minutes from the house. The boys have one next week over 2 hours away so I need to be a little more prepared. 

I was thinking goat, collar, and feed. I guess I need a little more.


----------

